# Artimus Al'Ulfgar (Comments Please)



## DerianCypher (May 29, 2002)

(Hey all, I thought it'd be fun to write a story hour from a single PCs point of view. The following is his backstory. I hope you like it and any comments would be greatly appreciated.)
My story begins like many stories do. It starts with my childhood in the small city of Barlain. I was the son of two loving parents and was to be raised to be someone great. My father was Alain Al’Ulfgar and he was of Noble birth. My father, like his father before him, served His Majesty the King of Tunaria as a General of the Armies. It was family tradition for the oldest male to serve the King and had been for hundreds upon hundreds of years. My mother gave birth to me and they named me Artimus. Two years after my birth my father retired from service and moved to Barlain to raise me, just like his father had done. 

Alain was the Captain of the City guard and his wife stayed home to care for me during the day. While my father worked hard during the day, at night he spent most of his time with his me. Be it teaching me to play the flute, or telling me stories about our family, My father and I could not be separated. Sometimes he was even known to bring me with him out on his patrols. When I was about 4 my father had his me officially initiated into the family. I was magically tattooed with the family crest: a Lammasu reared onto it’s hind legs with wings spread and a crown at it’s feet. These tattoos were placed on my wrists and would remain there forever, never fading or distorting.

On a warm summer day when I was about 7 my entire world came crashing down on me. I was out with my mother at market buying food for the evening meal when the giant bell on the temple began ringing furiously. People stood around for a moment questioning what was happened. Suddenly, the city guards began racing through the city, shouting for men to take up arms and for women and children to get home to safety. My mother dropped her basket and grabbed me and ran. She ran like the wind to our home and bound inside our front door. The slammed the bar into place behind the door and set herself to preparing things for us to leave. She crammed blankets and food into packs. Lastly, she carefully packed my father’s flute into a pack and then grabbed 3 cloaks. Each cloak had a clasp that was emblazoned with our family crest on it. Lastly, she packed a signet ring into the pack. 

Without warning, the sounds of battle were heard outside our front door. Holding back tears she ran and grabbed a dagger from the kitchen and stood protectively in front of me. The scream of a dying man was heard just beyond the door followed immediately by three loud bangs. My mother looked out the window next to the door and let out a sob. She pulled the bar off the door and pulled the door open. Outside stood my father in his armor, a stream of blood trickling down his face from a wound over his eye. In his hand was a sword with blood dripping off of it. He ran inside and put a pack over his shoulders and put on one me. He then picked me up in one arm and ran outside. My mother not far behind, we ran out of the city. Occasionally we ducked into an alleyway or turned back to take a different route, but eventually we did get out. We ran to the outskirts of the city and then to the surrounding forest. It seemed like we ran for hours. I hid my face in my father’s shoulder to hide my tears of terror. Only when I heard my mother scream did I look up.

As I look up my father came to a dead halt. My mother fell to her knees and then onto her face, an arrow sticking up from her back. Behind her I saw the enemy, I saw the man who did all this. I saw the man who ruined my life. 

My father dropped me to the ground and I scrambled away from him. He walked slowly to the man as he dropped his wickedly curved bow and drew a sword from the sheath at his side. Shouting my father charged him and did battle. Ripostes melded to thrusts in a blur of light and steel. Finally, my father got the upper hand and stepped into the man’s defenses and shoved his sword through the man’s middle. The man and my father toppled over and lay still for awhile. Slowly, my father rolled onto his back, and I saw why he was groaning softly. A dagger was protruding from his side.

I ran over to my father and held one of his hands in both of mine and cried, “Father! Father! What do I do? I’m afraid Father! Don’t leave me!” 

A look of loved crossed his eyes as he saw me and he said with his last breath, “You must live to be the best man you can.” 

I was alone and terrified, but I did what my father told me. I lived.


----------



## DerianCypher (May 30, 2002)

BUMP - Comments please!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

Sorry it took so long for you to get any feedback.  Your background is impressive and compelling.  I would like to learn more of the adventures of Artimus.

Do I understand you correctly... you are a player and Artimus is your PC in a campaign run by someone else?  That's a refreshing new viewpoint.


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 20, 2002)

*Artimus Al'Ulfgar (Part 2)*

(Thanks for the feedback and just for clarification, yes, Artimus is my PC in another person's  campaign and this is from his POV)

Slowly, I stood up and looked down and my father and wiped my face. Father had always spoken of how all the true nobles were always brave. It’s my turn to be brave now. Quickly I went and grabbed my father’s pack and ran. As I ran I heard the sounds of dogs barking in the distance behind me. I ran and ran until my lungs burned furiously from running so hard. I stopped for a moment and looked around to gain my bearings. I had run south and was about 2 miles from where my father lay. I remembered that there was a road about a half-mile east of where I was and that it led into the next city.

With all the determination I could muster I started walking for the road at a fair pace. I walked for about a half hour until I reached it and when I did there were about a half dozen men on horses walking down it. I emerged from the forest about 5 feet in front of the lead man. I was bruised and battered from my headlong rush into the woods and quite ready to collapse from exhaustion. The lead man reared up his horse and shouted at me, “Out of the way child!”

I stepped further into the road so that the man could pass on my right. He walked his horse up to me so that I stood at his foot and looked down on me. He wore a chain shirt and heavy leather pants. At his waste he wore a longsword and a dagger. He said slowly, “Dear Child, what’s happened to you? Where are your parents?”

At this point I could not hold in what happened anymore. Tears rushed from my eyes and I begin babbling about how my parents had been killed and how I had run for my life and how the bad bad men had attacked the city. The man tried to take everything in but by this point my speech was going so fast no one was able to understand me. The man slowly dismounted and fell to a knee and looked me in the eye and said, “What’s your name, child?”

Sniffing once I raised my chin and said, “I am Artimus Al’Ulfgar.”

The man grinned at me and said, “Alright, well, I’m Thomas. Now Artimus, slowly tell me what happened.”

Holding back the tears I slowly began to explain to him the days events. Slowly his face darkened as my tale wove on. I left no detail out. At last when my tale was done he stood up and looked to his comrades that were standing about waiting on him and nodded. With a grim look on his face he said, “Artimus, it isn’t safe for you here. Those men will most likely try to find you and kill you. They won’t want any witnesses to what they’ve done. Likely everyone else who has tried to escape is already dead. I am going to take you into the city, you’ll be safe there.” He slowly mounted up as his comrades began to check that their weapons were clear in their sheaths. He leaned over from his horse and picked me up and placed me in the saddle in front of him. He put a protective arm and around me and started his horse off at a trot towards the city. From about this point my memory begins to blur a bit.

The next thing that I remember is waking up in a bed. The room I awoke in was well decorated with a desk next to a window on one wall and a small washbasin stand on the other. I was laying in a bed that was against the wall with the door near the head of it. Sitting at the desk was the man I had come to know as Thomas with his feet propped up against the bed with a book in hand. His eyes were scanning down the page slowly and a small smile adorned his face. My eyes fell to the cover of the book. He was reading “The tales of Simon the Adventurer.” I smiled softly in memory of the book. My father and I had read the book together many times.

 I sat up slowly and wiped the sleep from my eyes and glanced around the room briefly before I heard Thomas say, “Well, welcome back to the world of the conscious.” 

I turned to him and smiled at him and climbed out of the bed. Looking down I saw my feet were bare. I quickly scanned the room for my things and saw my boots along with my pack near the base of the bed. I walked over to Thomas and said, “Thomas, where are we?” 

He closed the book and put it on the desk. He brought his feet off the bed and leaned over and so that his face was closer to my level, “Well, we’re in the city of Mystarra. Currently, we’re staying in an inn called the Golden Goose.” 

The smile faded off my face as I came to the realization of what had happened. Until then it had been a blur and I hadn’t really comprehended it. “Thomas,” I asked, “what is going to happen to me?”


He sighed and looked at me and said, “Well, I think I am going to have to bring you to the orphanage.”

I almost burst into tears at the thought of going to an orphanage. The orphanage was the thing that mother’s used to quiet rowdy children, or to threaten a child who is misbehaving. The orphanage is not a place good little boys went to, only the horrible ones went there. I threw myself forward and hugged his leg and said, “No, no, no! You can’t send me there! I can go with you! I’ll care for your horses! I can do that! I know how to clean armor and weapons! Please! ANYTHING but the orphanage!”

He hoisted me up onto his lap and cradled me in his arms and rocked me back and forth slowly and said, “There there child, if you don’t want to go to the orphanage that badly I suppose I could take you with me. My friends my not be so pleased but I can take you. So long as you work hard and when your old enough learn to fight I will take you.”

Emphatically I nodded my head and said, “Yes yes! I’ll work hard and I’ll learn! I promise!”

And so my fate was sealed. I went with the mercenary Thomas. First to work hard, then to fight hard. Very soon after that eve I began learning how to wield a pair of retractable bladed gauntlets. The things were much to large as they had come off a man who decided he wanted to kill the man Thomas and his group had pledged to protect. Unfortunately, they would get much use on my hands.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 20, 2002)

Getting good! 

 Do you have d20 stats for those gauntlets?


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 21, 2002)

(stats on gauntlets: Blades are 18", gauntlets go to elbows are leather with metal plating woven inside. Exotic weapons, 1d6, 18-20/x2, partial action to draw/"sheath" them)

Part III

I held up to my word. I worked hard cleaning Thomas’ and his friends weapons and armor and doing other work for about 3 years after that. On my 10th birthday Thomas began training me in the use of the bladed gauntlets. He had gotten the weapons off a man who decided he wanted to kill the man Thomas and his group had pledged to protect. Even though I was huge for my age, reaching almost 4’6”, the things were large on my hands. The fact that the gauntlets were designed for a grown man made training with them difficult. But I persevered.

I trained and fought with Thomas for 9 more years before fate would separate us. We were on the road back to Mystarra when we were ambushed. A merchant who had sent men against our ward was angry that we had not let those men return alive. He sent a large group of men to attack us once our pledge had expired. We were surrounded and before we could act most of the party took arrows in the chest or back. I clenched my fists tightly sending the triple 18-inch blades out of the gauntlets and I pulled my feet from the stirrups and onto the saddle. I looked around and took in the total carnage. I was the only one unhurt. 

A scream of rage escaped my lungs as I saw my friends and guardians de-horsed with arrows protruding from them. I leapt from my horse and tackled one of our ambushers. As we hit the ground I brought those wicked blades that had already drawn so much blood into the mans gut. Again and again, each fist pounded into his body. Blood sprayed up from his body and onto my face and clothes. I stopped and realized what had happened in horror. I had snapped. Just like the man from my childhood had ended my parents life, this man had ended my most trusted friend’s life, and I had snapped. Before I could do anything about this realization my side exploded into fiery pain. I looked down and embedded into my side was a blade. I fell over and that’s the last I remember of that day.

A day or so later I awoke by Heironeus’ grace. My clothes were crusty with blood and I my entire body was pounding in pain. The blood and gore was still left on the road as it was when I had passed out. The only difference now was that all the blood had dried, and the horses were gone. Once again I was alone. Fortunately, I still had my pack on and it appeared it had gone unmolested. I staggered to my feet and over to Thomas. His cold eyes gazed up at the sky. I moved a blood stained hand over his eyes and grit my teeth to keep from crying. I was a warrior now, and warriors didn't cry. 

I stood once more and began hobbling in the direction of Mystarra. I would continue on with life. I would get a room at the Golden Goose, then I would find more work. Just like Thomas had showed me how to do countless times before. But before I got work again it would be necessary to praise Heironeus for allowing me to live through this perilous time. I would do so just like Thomas had shown me to. It would be hard without Thomas, but I would carry on. I had to.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 21, 2002)

With this poor kid's history, he's going to turn out to be a heck of an adventurer, I think.  "Snapping" into an uncontrollable rage can be a handy trait in battle!


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 22, 2002)

*Part IV*

Part IV

I hobbled down the road for close to two hours when I encountered a small regiment of Mystarra’s guards. The guards had been sent to investigate the corpses on the road. At the head of the men was a man very familiar to me, as I had had many dealings with him. I waved at him as I recognized who it was. The armor clad men quickened to a jog until they reached me, the commander quickly saying, “Artimus, dear Gods, what happened to you? Who did this?”

“I have no idea. We.. We were ambushed. They came from everywhere at once” I cleared my throat so I could collect myself “Everyone else is dead. Everyone. They were paid mercenaries though. The only reason I’m alive is because I was knocked unconscious from a blow to the ribs. The one thing I don’t understand is why they didn’t take anything.”

“Oh dear Heironeus… Artimus, I’m so sorry. They probably didn’t take anything so that they couldn’t be tracked. If they would have taken your things and sold them we could’ve tracked them down. They must have been paid to kill you all. Did you see any faces you recognized?”

“I only saw the face of one man, and that really wouldn’t help. I’m sure he’s quite dead by now. Commander, I’d like to continue on to Mystarra. I want to get there before it gets to late too travel.”

“Of course Artimus. The rest of the way is safe. Fear not.” 

Of course I didn’t fear anything at that point. I had lost so much at that point in my life, I almost welcomed death with open arms. With nothing else left to do, I walked on. I reached the city a few hours later in a daze. I entered the city and staggered slowly to the Inn that had become my home over the years. As I opened the door I was greeted by the familiar smell of ale and tabacco. Butterburr, the Innkeeper who had become a very dear friend and source of much employment, darted from behind the bar and to my side. “My dear boy” he said “What on Avonesse happened to you?”

By this point I was exhausted and could barely remain standing and so all I said was, “Ambush. Thomas dead. Everyone dead.”

Butterburr nodded furiously and helped me up to the room that had practically become my home. “Don’t worry Artimus. I’ll send Catrina up with some food and to clean your wounds.”

Ah Catrina, the innkeeper’s daughter. She was always very kind and occasionally flirtatious with me, even though I was always very quiet and pretty nervous around her. I sat on the bed with my back to the wall for a few moments until Catrina came in. She burst into tears nearly the moment she saw me covered in dried blood. She carried a tray with soup, some bread, and a pitcher of water. The soup and bread went onto the desk and the pitcher of water was quickly emptied into the washbasin. She pushed the washbasin’s table next to the bed and quickly went to undressing me nearly to the point of nakedness and cleaning my wounds. She appropriately winced every time she jolted a yelp out of me. I don’t remember exactly how long it took to get me cleaned up but it seemed an eternity of painful dabs of a warm cloth. 

Eventually, Catrina deemed me fit to rest. I laid back into bed and closed my eyes to shut out the world, only to be revisited by the recent past over and over.


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Jun 22, 2002)

Awesome.  Despite a somewhat cliche beginning, I like this.  And this is all backstory?  Cool.  What campaign setting is this taking place in?  Greyhawk?  Mystara?  A homebrew world?  And I take it Artimus is a barbarian (because of the rage-   I liked how you explained the rage ability even though the character is a noble).


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 22, 2002)

(The world is a homebrew. Hrm.. I should probably explain that. The world [from what we know] has 2 continents. 1 continent is dominated by Divine magic. Arcane magic is outlawed and a barrier has been erected to prevent it. Life is good and monsters are pretty much unheard of. Thats the continent that Artimus lives on. The other continent has arcane people on it. Thats about all I know about it so far. Although it wouldn't seem like Artimus is a fighter, not a barb. The "rage" he went into was more of an RP thing, him linking the death of Thomas with the death of his Father. Oh, and thanks for the comments!)


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 23, 2002)

*Part V*

Part V

I spent many days in bed recuperating from the attack. They were days and nights filled with the terrifying memory of what happened. As hard as I tried, I could not force out the memory. Every time I closed my eyes I saw that bloody picture. It was almost as if it were painted on the insides of my eyelids. The sounds of my dearest friends screaming in pain filled my head whenever I tried hardest to silence my thoughts. Rest didn’t come easily, but it did come and I was eventually able to get up and get on with life.

About a week after the attack, I was finally able to get out of bed. I was refreshed but I was not back to my full strength. It took a lot of effort to get myself dressed and pull my gauntlets on. When I went downstairs Butterburr was busying himself with cleaning off the bar with a folded up rag. I sat on a stool in front of him and said in a soft, raspy voice “Any work for me tonight Butterburr?”

He looked up at me startled because no one had expected me to be up for at least another week. He cleared his throat to give himself the time to compose an answer. Finally, he said, “Of course Artimus, but to you feel up to bouncing tonight?”

Solemnly I nodded and replied, “I think that I can handle a few drunks Butterburr. Don’t worry.”

Butterburr nodded and as he did so the door to the inn opened and a tiny figure entered. That figure that would change my life so drastically. That single figure that would change me forever.

The figure stepped into the inn and let the door shut behind him. When the door closed and the light from the outside was shut out once more I was better able to see who it was. A halfling standing only about 2 and a half feet tall with blond hair entered. I was startled to see the creature as I had never seen a halfling with such a light complexion before. All the halflings I had ever seen up to that point were creatures with sun touched skin with either black or brown hair. Perhaps he had put something in his hair? I had heard of people putting certain infusions of root into their hair to make it black but never anything to make it blond.

He stepped up to Butterburr and said in that oh-so-childlike tone that was common to halflings, “Excuse me, sir, but do you have any rooms available?”

Butterburr replied slowly, “Yes, I believe I do. Actually, I only have one room available. It’ll be a half-gold piece a night. Breakfast and dinner are included, half up front.” 

By this time I had decided I wanted to go for a walk. I needed the fresh air and I could take the time to clear my head. I nodded to Butterburr and exited the inn. I stood on the doorstep of the inn for a moment breathing in deep the fresh air. I stepped lightly down the steps leading up to the door and onto the street. The mere smell of the fresh air rejuvenated me. I walked down towards the center of the city where the temples were. It was high time that I went and gave praise to Heironeus for letting me live. 

I walked down the street, deftly dodging the crowds of people and making my way towards the temple. When I neared the temple I saw something very odd. Walking the way I had come were about a dozen men in clerical robes. Normally this wouldn’t be to out of ordinary as the clerics had the tendency of traveling together, but they were all wearing full battle armor and had weapons at their sides. I made a mental note of this to myself and continued on towards the temple.

I stepped into Temple Square and stood in awe once more of the magnificence of the temples the city had constructed. I was always amazed at the beauty of the structures when I entered the square. Surrounding the square were several enormous temples. One was to Pelor, engraved with suns and adorned with huge sconces that held ever-burning bonfires. The temple to Pelor was one of the most popular during the cold seasons as the temple was always warmed by the fires that were kept burning there. Besides the temple of Pelor there was only one other enormous temple of absolute magnificence, the temple of Heironeus. 

I made my way through the square and to the temple of Heironeus. I stepped up the marble steps and into the main prayer chamber. Quietly, I made my way into an empty pew and kneeled. Here I prayed and laid my life open to Heironeus and thanked him for all the kindness he had shown me. I prayed that would be used as a tool of justice and could someday serve him in some capacity, be it saving a woman from a thug or guiding the armies of good against evil. I stayed there for a few hours praying and just being in the one place that I knew I’d always be safe.

Once I was done in the temple I made my way back to the Golden Goose, it was almost time for me to begin my job as the inn’s bouncer. Generally the nights were quiet but on occasion the dwarfs who visited could get a little rowdy and require some assistance finding their way out.

It was an uneventful trip back to the inn. Mostly just dodging out of the way of hawkers who didn’t know how to watch where they were going. I made my way up the steps and into the inn. I nodded to Butterburr on my way in and made my way to my favorite corner. The corner was dark and when I wore my cloak I was almost invisible to the casual eye. I sat in the stool that had been placed there and reclined against the wall. It didn’t take long for the usual visitors and even some new faces to fill up the place. It was a quiet night until a few new faces decided to cause some trouble.

Catrina was serving everyone, along with a few other barmaids, as usual. She was bringing some men their drinks when everything happened. One of the men decided to grab Catrina by the waist and pull her into his lap. She screamed and smacked him across the face, which normally would have gotten her released. Unfortunately this man had decided that he had had enough of her flirting and he wanted her for his own. He brought his hand around and smacked her square on the cheek. Catrina grabbed her reddened cheek, dazed. I leapt to my feet and tore Catrina from the man’s grip and shoved her towards the bar. 

The man growled loudly and stood up. I nearly had to strain my neck to look up at him and he was nearly twice my weight in what appeared to be pure muscle. “You shouldn’t have done that boy.”

I growled loudly, “Get out of here. You’ve had enough to drink.”

He laughed loudly looking down on me. “Who’s going to make me leave? You? Boy?” 
Keeping the same tone I had had before I replied, “I really don’t want t kill you, but if you don’t leave now, you won’t leave on your own.”

The man brought his fist around to try to deck me, but I quickly ducked out of the way. I flipped backwards head over heels to put a table between me and the man. The man hoisted the table out of the way and charged at me, swinging wildly again. I quickly clenched my fists revealing my weapons. I brought the blades up to a forceful stop on the man’s genitals. With one flick of the wrist he would be a eunuch and he knew it. 

He cleared his throat and said, “Fine, the ale stinks here. You can keep it.” He held his head up and walked slowly out of the inn, making sure everyone knew he was leaving of his own accord. I released my fists and the blades slid back into my gauntlets. I helped Butterburr right the table that had been tossed and then returned back to my seat, slowly catching my breath. I was in this state when a man walked up to me, a man who made something in the back of my mind itch.

Quietly he said, “I have a job for you.”


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Jun 23, 2002)

Bravo!  I love the "grittiness" of this story hour.  You don't have to be terribly epic to have a great story.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm glad you decided to get this story hour rolling!  I'm enjoying it so far.  Curious about the halfling.  I'll be watching for more!


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 24, 2002)

*Part VI*

Part VI

I kept my eyes on the room beyond the man. I was examining him out of the corner of my eye and trying to bring that itch from the back of my mind forward. Quietly, I responded, “What kind of job?”

He leaned against the wall on my left and I was able to get a good view at his profile when everything clicked into place. The man was one of the armored clerics I had seen in the street earlier. He wet his lips before answering with, “I have made a new friend in the city here and we’d like to go… exploring. You know the ruins outside the city? He’d like to go and visit them and we need some protection. I’m sure you’ve heard the stories about people who go there.”

I nodded my head, “Yeah I’ve heard the stories. It’ll cost you a pretty tidy sum to get any man to go there. I’ll do it for…” I looked the man up and down. If he was from the church then he’d have almost limitless amounts of money to dole out on this project. If not, then he probably didn’t have very much money at all. Time to take a gamble. “… 50 gold pieces. Half up front, half when we get back.”

The man nodded and said, “Done.” He pulled a small pouch off his belt and shoved it into my hand. “Meet us outside the city gates by noon.” He left my little corner and walked to a table near the stairs. Sitting at the table was the odd little halfling I had seen earlier. I had a very bad feeling about everything that was happening. You know the kind of feeling? The kind that wells up deep in your soul and just get worse and worse until your feeling is confirmed by some catastrophic event?

The rest of the evening was blessedly uneventful and I was able to slip up to my room a little while after midnight. As I walked across the room to get to the stairs I laid a hand on a red eyed Catrina’s shoulder. I patted her shoulder as I passed and she looked up at me and almost burst into tears. I continued on and into my room, locking the door behind me. I removed my gauntlets and stripped down to my underclothes and went to sleep. That night I was finally able to get some rest without seeing the horror of my mentor’s death.

The next morning I awoke around nine to prepare for my job. I went downstairs with my pack slung over a shoulder and my chain armor in place. I sat at the bar with Butterburr. I pulled the small pouch the man had given me and plopped it onto the bar. I counted out ten coins and gave it to Butterburr. We the proceeded with a ritual we sort of fell into.

“Oh Artimus,” he said, “You don’t need to pay me. Your bouncing is enough pay.”

“Don’t be silly. I don’t want this place closed up because people taking up your rooms don’t pay for ‘em. Take the money. I’ll also need some traveling food. Better make it enough for a week.”

He nodded and took the coins and swept them into a pouch at his waist. He went to the kitchen in the back and returned with a plate of breakfast that he placed before me. Then he went back again. I went to the business of eating the food, making sure not a bite was left, so not to be lectured by Catrina on how I didn’t eat enough. A few minutes after I had finished Butterburr reemerged with a small bag stuffed to the seems with food and waterskins. I nodded my thanks and placed the smaller bag into my pack and slung it over my shoulder.

“I’ll be back in less than a week Butterburr. I’ll see you then.”

“Travel safe and fight well Artimus.”

And so the ritual was finished. I turned and walked out the door. As I emerged into the morning sun I unconsciously began a ritual that I myself had fallen into. I pulled my gauntlets on tight and checked my daggers and bow, touching each weapon in turn to reassure myself of its presence. When I had finished, I stepped off the doorstep and began walking towards the gate. I would of course be there early but I figured I might as well get my Mercenary papers updated at the gate. It had been quite awhile since I had done that.

On my way to the gate I stopped for a brief moment at a street corner to listen to a man in clerical robes. He was standing atop a small crate and was retelling the history of the Great War. He told about how the users of the arcane (he of course spat at the mere mention of arcane) began a war with the channelers of the Gods. He went on to how the arcane were forced to another land and then of how the great channelers erected the barrier that still protects us all. With a great smile on his face, he told of the brave men and women who then purged the land of the beasts that the arcane had created. The entire speech reached it’s crescendo when he declared, “And to this day our great barrier has kept the evil creations of the arcane out! Never since the purge has there been seen an orc or goblin! Arcane magic was the creation of our suffering! And since it’s exile we all have been free of misery!” A great cheer went up from the rapt listeners of the man and he bowed once and stepped down.

Of course I knew the story, everyone did. Mostly it was true too. The churches of the land kept everyone out of misery for the most part. Diseases were stamped out. Hunger was obliterated. Almost all were content with their lives. Of course there were those who were never happy or who did not want to work for their own good, but what place did not have these? Also the church wasn’t always able to prevent wars or crimes committed by evil people, but they always investigated crimes and brought justice where possible. Well, since the world was generally pretty good, what they said about the arcane must also be true. And that’s what I believed until then. 

I shook my head to clear my mind of my pondering for I had arrived at the gate. I walked over to the guard captain whom I knew well and asked him to sign my papers and update them. He smiled and complied with my request. That took only a few minutes I was then able to go and lean outside the gate and wait. It wouldn’t be long for my wards to arrive.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 24, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *Do I understand you correctly... you are a player and Artimus is your PC in a campaign run by someone else?  That's a refreshing new viewpoint. *




Grumble! Did you ever read Milo Windbys storyhour??? That's not new!

Btw, those gauntlets ... 18-20 crit range is the errataed stat, right? 

Keep the story coming! 

What about some stats for the rules hungry?


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 24, 2002)

(well, my DM and I both saw that the original was 17-20 and realized that that was overpowered and the errataed 19-20 was underpowered. So, we decided on 18-20 with the stipulation that no vorpal for the weapons, hehe)


----------



## Darklone (Jun 24, 2002)

DerianCypher said:
			
		

> *(well, my DM and I both saw that the original was 17-20 and realized that that was overpowered and the errataed 19-20 was underpowered. So, we decided on 18-20 with the stipulation that no vorpal for the weapons, hehe) *




Sounds reasonable... same stats as scimitar, but light weapon. Exotic feat... 

Might I say, *Wolverine* has found the boards?


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 24, 2002)

(sssshhhhh, no one is supposed to know his secret identity, hehehe)


----------



## Darklone (Jun 24, 2002)

DerianCypher said:
			
		

> *(sssshhhhh, no one is supposed to know his secret identity, hehehe) *




As long as Artimus does not start to wear red and yellow latex clothing...

Hey, that special skeleton would surely be nice... Might I say, natural armour +10? And what about Fast Healing 5? Teeeheeeheee!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 24, 2002)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> Grumble! Did you ever read Milo Windbys storyhour??? That's not new!
> *




I'm fairly new to the Story Hour forum... so, no... I haven't read Milo Windby's storyhour.  So, it's a refreshing new viewpoint to me.

Keep it coming!  It's a good story so far.


----------



## DerianCypher (Jun 25, 2002)

*Part VII*

Part VII

 I did not have to wait long for my new clients to arrive. I was only people watching for 30-45 minutes before they appeared through the gate. I shrugged my shoulders to right my crooked pack and approached them. I nodded my head to the man who hired me and was now in full plate armor. “Good to see you again.” I said.

He nodded to me and held out his hand, “I apologize for not giving my name earlier, I was a bit preoccupied. I am Kinoc, cleric of Pelor.”

I took his hand and bowed my head once more, slightly more respectfully, “A pleasure to serve on such as you, Master. I am Artimus Al’Ulfgar, son of Alain Al’Ulfgar.”

The childlike figure next to him tugged on the edge of my chain armor and said, “Hi! I’m Osbourne! A pleasure to meet you.”

I sniffed once and nodded towards him. I took a step back and said, “Shall we go?” They both nodded and I turned and took the lead, setting a moderate pace to the ruins. The first couple of steps I took my hands were spent checking my purse and other valuables, it wasn’t an uncommon thing for those oh-so-innocent looking halfling to politely relieve you of anything shiny. 

It would be a day’s journey to get to the ruins, so it’d probably be around 10 o’ clock by the time we got there. The journey was extremely tiresome as it was over rocky and hilly terrain. When we arrived Kinoc spoke up, “We should make camp outside the walls of the ruins. No need to explore them when we can’t see a thing.” 

As we were setting up camp I heard a groan in the bush. I dropped my pack and clenched my fist, sending my blades out of the gauntlets. I approached slowly and saw another halfling curled up and deathly pale. I unclenched my fists and waited for the blades to retract before I leaned over the halfling. He was unusually tall for a halfling and was armed to the teeth. He wore a bandoleer filled with daggers, had several throwing axes at his belt and also 2 saps. I cleared my throat and approached with caution. Seeing that the little man was in no position to pose a threat I picked him up and carried him over my shoulder to where I left Kinoc and Osbourne. 


I approached and said, “Master Kinoc, I’ve found someone in need of your care. He appears to be ill.”

I laid the halfling down and took a step back to let Kinoc get a look. He leaned over the halfling and opened his eyes and looked into them. Then he put a hand to his forehead, then a few fingers to his throat. He mumbled to himself then put his hands on the halfling and began muttering something. His hands were covered in a slight blue aura that radiated down into the halfling. The halfling began coughing violently and rolled over to spew whatever food he had had earlier onto the ground. 

I took a step back to avoid being vomited on and sniffed once at the halfling. He sat up and looked around dazed. “Wh…Where am I?”

“You’re near the ruins outside the city of Mystarra? What are you doing here? Who are you?” replied Kinoc.

“My name is Wedge. I was thrown out of the city after I had to do some service. Do you mind if I stay in your camp tonight? I don’t think I can make my own.”

I was becoming very uncomfortable with the situation. I didn’t know Wedge and he was armed to the teeth. He could have been a thief who just got sick and was taking advantage of the situation. Before I could say anything Osbourne said with a grin, “Of course you can stay with us! We’ll protect you from the elements!”

I mumbled slightly to myself and picked up my pack. I chose a campsite nestled against the wall and gathered some wood that was nearby for a fire. I began searching my pack for my flint and steel when I heard something and saw a flash. I looked up and saw Osbourne near the fire warming his hands. I narrowed my eyes slightly, very confused at what had happened and decided that it warranted a mental note.

“I’ll take the first watch. Master Kinoc, I’ll wake you in four hours and you can take a watch, then Osbourne will take third watch.”

Kinoc nodded and removed his armor then laid down for his four hours. Osbourne and Wedge were near him and all were fast asleep. I sit quiet near the fire for an hour or so before I decided to pull that old flute from it’s case. I assembled it and played a soft, somber song that quietly faded into the night. After about 15 minutes of playing something came to my attention. I was the only thing making sound. It was absolutely silent around the ruins. Hurriedly I put away the flute and looked up.

The moon was approaching its zenith so it was bright enough to see by without the fire. I shook Kinoc awake and said, “Get up and get your armor on. Something is VERY wrong.”

He hurriedly awoke and shook Osbourne and Wedge awake. I helped him into his armor as Osbourne and Wedge got their things together. Once everyone was up and alert I said, “Stay here, I’m going to scout around.”

I quietly stalked into the night, pulling my dark cloak tightly around me. I circled the ruins to the entrance and popped my head in. My senses were assaulted the moment I did. From the inside, the ruins appeared to be completely intact. It was a castle that was magnificent in its design and construction. Also, walking in the courtyard and along the walls were silvery, translucent figures.

I staggered back, quickly shocked at my find. I sprinted back to camp and slid to a stop near the center. I said, “Follow me. It’s amazing.”

I jogged back to the entrance and this time entered completely. Everyone else was as shocked as I when they entered. We all stood gazing in awe for a few moments. This time in I noticed a magnificent tree standing in the middle of the courtyard. We entered further and were looking around when we noticed the silvery creatures were ignoring us. Upon closer, inspection I realized they were elves. I was the only one really able to positively identify them as I was the only one to have ever really seen them. 

Elves were slowly becoming less and less common. I had had dealings with them through Thomas when I was younger. Through those dealings I was even able to attain a rudimentary knowledge of their language. But I didn’t have time to explain that they were elves, because suddenly they all leapt into action. I gazed off beyond the gate and saw rushing towards the gate a mass of shadows. Thousands upon thousands of dark, malignant figures charging towards the castle… and us.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 25, 2002)

Fiiiiine!


----------



## Krellic (Jun 25, 2002)

This is good stuff, I trust Wolverine, sorry Artimus survives long enough to make it an epic tale!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 27, 2002)

Figures... I just took a big bite of my sandwich, just in time to read the part about halfing vomit.   Mmmmmm!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Darklone (Jul 3, 2002)

More!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes... please, sir, may I have some more.  Been nuthin' new since... oh... by my estimate, 06-25-2002 01:45 AM.  Give or take a few seconds.


----------



## DerianCypher (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry! Neverwinter Nights took hold of my attention. I'll try to update it tonight (pst).


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 4, 2002)

Which is why I refuse to purchase Neverwinter Nights!  It'll suck the rest of my life dry... my Story Hour would fade away... my muscles would atrophy.... cobwebs would form between my limbs.... my eyes would permanently attach themselves to my monitor.  Neverwinter bad!


----------



## DerianCypher (Jul 4, 2002)

Part VIII

I shouted out to everyone, “RUN! FARTHER INTO THE CASTLE!” With that I turned and darted off into the center of the castle, towards the great shining tree followed by the entire group.

We skidded to a halt at the tree and I stood looking it over. It had silver glowing flowers hanging from its limbs. I pulled a branch down and pulled a flower off the tree. As I did so Osbourne and Kinoc were touching the trunk of the tree, examining it. We all jumped as the sounds of battle began off towards the gate. I scanned the area around and saw a gaping hole in the back of the fort, leading into darkness.

I said, “Follow me!” and we all charged off towards the hole and into the darkness. Into the darkness that would change my life forever.


((Sorry it's not longer but I just couldn't bring myself to write anymore. Once I update it again though it'll be a lengthy part))


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 4, 2002)

I know how you feel.  I have a daunting writing project ahead of me, after our last session.  Took me 4 days to write what I just posted... and I got as far as leaving the inn!


----------



## DerianCypher (Jul 8, 2002)

Updated Part VIII

I shouted out to everyone, “RUN! FARTHER INTO THE CASTLE!” With that I turned and darted off into the center of the castle, towards the great shining tree followed by the entire group.

We skidded to a halt at the tree and I stood looking it over. It had silver glowing flowers hanging from its limbs. I pulled a branch down and pulled a flower off the tree. As soon as I touched the tree a rush of emotions flooded into my mind. Hate, Jealousy, Anger, Envy, Love, Joy, Compassion. As I pulled the flower off, the emotions subsided and Osbourne and Kinoc began touching the trunk of the tree, examining it. We all jumped as the sounds of battle began off towards the gate. I scanned the area around and saw a gaping hole in the back of the fort, leading into darkness.

I said, “Follow me!” and we all charged off towards the hole and into the darkness. Into the darkness that would change my life forever.

We charged into the darkness and into what appeared to be a cave in the back of the castle. The cave had a steep incline down and switched back on itself heading into the hill. We went down and down and down. Eventually, we came to a cross in the pathway. We decided to continue heading down and so we carefully trudged on. Then we all heard a chittering coming from a pathway that we were passing on our right.

Suddenly,a huge sectioned body flew from the room and hit me square in the chest, sending me flying into the wall opposite the hallway. I groaned and staggered to my feet, clenching my fists as I entered. I charged into the room and attacked. 

The room opened up into a 15-foot by 10-foot room. Inside were 2 giant centipedes hissing and coiling their bodies. I shouted and charged forward to attack. Instead of attacking the head I ran towards it then jumped into a flip that sent me flying over it. I came down straddling the body and began slashing away at the section of body that held the head. I opened up holes in the carapace of the creature, ichor flying onto my gauntlets and armor. 

As I was attacking one of the creatures Wedge ran into the room pulling several axes from his belt and chucking them at the other centipede. The axes imbedded themselves into the side of the creature and it let out a horrible scream. I continued hacking at the creatures’ neck and head as well as holding on for dear life with my legs as the creature tried to buck me off.

As quickly as it all started it ended. The creature under me fell lifeless as enough of its lifeblood finally oozed from the gaping hole in its neck. I slowly dismounted the creature and staggered over to Kinoc and Osbourne. I slowly knelt at my pack and began rummaging around for my blanket. I found it and used it to wipe the horrible smelling ichor from my body and weapons. 

I stood up and said, “We had better get going. I have no idea how many more of these there are.” Everyone nodded slowly in agreement, and we continued on the pathway.

We continued on and eventually the pathway we were following opened up into a huge cavern. Webbing was all around the cavern and I was just thinking how many spiders it would take to make this many webs when I saw it.

A Spider that stood about 25-feet tall was in the middle of the room. Its body was bloated from something and it was hissing at us. I clenched my fists, readying myself for anything. The thing charged forth and attacked me, but I was fortunately able to dodge its horribly large leg. I flipped forward through its legs and under its body and slashed upward. The thing screeched in pain as I rended its soft underbelly. Wedge pulled his axes from his belt and tossed them at the creature's bloated body. 

To my horror, smaller spiders began pouring from the mother spiders’ wounds. I continued slashing at the creature for all I was worth. Osbourne had his crossbow in hand and was firing at the creature. I could tell because more than once bolts flew just past my face. The creature slashed at Wedge with its wicked leg and connected with the small man. He went flying against the wall and slumped against it with an enormous gash opened in his chest.

I slashed one more time, and the creature began staggering. Finally, it fell over, nearly catching me under it. I was fortunately able to dive out from under it. I picked myself up and began checking myself for wounds. There were no apparent wounds and the halfling was doing better because Kinoc has called upon Pelor to heal him.

I nodded and said, “Lets get the hell out of here. This place is not safe.”

Everyone followed as I jogged down the cavern and down the pathway on the other end. I stopped short as the pathway turned into a staircase. Carefully, I walked down the staircase watching for anything. Eventually it led into a large hallway. On the far end was a large wall worked into the stone. Columns stood before a large doorway the stood behind a set of 5 or 6 stairs. We walked forward and up the stairs and through the already open door. 

Beyond the door was an enormous library with tomes in languages none of us had seen before. We made our way to the center of the library and there on a pedestal was a large iron bound tome. In front of the tome stood a man that I recognized immediately as an elf. He turned quickly drawing his blade as he heard my blades sliding from my gauntlets.

“What are you doing here?” He demanded.

“I could ask you the same question.” I snapped.

Finally, after neither of us said anything for a moment I offered, “We were forced down here by a battle in the ruins. We’re tired and injured and just trying to find the way out.”

He looked he dead in the eye and slowly put his weapon away. I followed suit and he said, “This place is safe. You can rest here for the night; I’ll watch over you.” 

I was very tense by this point and nodded to the rest of the party. They began setting a camp up. I walked to the elf and held out my hand and said, “My name is Artimus Al’Ulfgar. Who are you?”

He looked at my hand and continued reading the book, “ My identity is of no importance.”

I dropped my hand and turned to set out my bedroll. I remained awake for a few hours and then finally went to sleep hoping that my trust in the elf was not misplaced.


----------



## Darklone (Jul 18, 2002)

Come on wolverine, wake up and kick boooots!


----------



## DerianCypher (Jul 29, 2002)

(sorry I took so long!)

Part IX

I woke about six hours later. Waking up at all was a good sign, my trust had not been misplaced. I looked around at the rest of the party and saw that I was the first awake. Understandable considering all that everyone had gone through. I groaned slightly as I got onto my feet. The elf was no where to be seen.

I walked deeper into the library and found him examining a tome that looked like it was about ready to fall apart. I stepped up to him and said, “Thank you for watching us as we slept.”

He just continued on reading his tome and ignored my statement completely.

“What are you doing here? Who are you?” I asked.

“My presence here is none of your concern. The same goes for who I am.”

“Fine. I can understand that easily enough. What is going on up there? The temple should be notified so they can dispatch some of their clerics.”

“It might be better for them to send some of their warriors. It will require a lot of fighting to clear these ruins.”

I paused. As always I kept any emotion from my face. Warriors from the temple? The temple didn’t have any warriors and for the rare occasion they needed them they either substituted battle clerics or they hired men like myself. “Well, the first test is getting them this information. Do you know another way out?”

“Yes, there is a door in the back of the library that leads to the surface.”

By this time everyone else was stirring. I walked back over to where we had set up camp and started to get all my things together. To my surprise Osbourne was doing the oddest thing: reading a book. He was completely engrossed by it. Of all places to be reading a book I suppose a library was one of the places to do it, but not THIS library.

I pulled from my pack a portion of the rations I had brought along and began to quietly eat. We would have to press on as hard as possible on the journey back, making a brisk day walk into a grueling test of endurance. 

The elf came towards us and spoke up finally, “I am going to accompany you back to the temple. I need to speak with the High Priest.”

We exited the back of the library to a long corridor that lead to the base of the hill. Just at the tunnel entrance was another huge centipede, although much smaller than the ones we had seen earlier. I was about to charge forth to do battle when the Osbourne let out a shout of rage. “I’M GETTING SICK OF THESE BUGS!!!” he screamed. He put his hands out and flames flew from his fingertips. For one of the first times in my life, I was completely dumbfounded.

The centipede shriveled up and died, engulfed in flames. The entire party was staring at Osbourne as if he had just horns and a pointed tail. I suppose this was understandable, for in essence, he had.

I growled and those blades came out of the gauntlets. I took a step forward to send this fallen angel back to where it came from when Kinoc stepped in front of me. “Not now. We have more important business to attend to.”

I looked at him for a long moment, trying to collect my thoughts. “Master Kinoc, he is wizard! He must be killed!”

“Yes, and all of that will be handled at the temple.”

I growled audibly and began traveling towards the temple. We turned a brisk days walk into a grueling 5 hour test of endurance. We arrived at the temple and Osbourne was swept into the back temple with Kinoc and we were allowed to rest. Hopefully he would be executed swiftly. 

I was left in the main chamber of the temple for a considerable time before they returned. That time gave me a chance to think, and continue to grieve.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 2, 2002)

BUMP

post more!  Me like!


BTW, i'm the halfing wizard.


----------



## Darklone (Aug 2, 2002)

With horns and tail?


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 3, 2002)

No, but my second character had a bow and an arrogant attitude, does that count?


----------



## Darklone (Aug 4, 2002)

Beowulf said:
			
		

> *No, but my second character had a bow and an arrogant attitude, does that count? *




Sounds like this world has additional reasons to make a wizard die fast


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually, I'm on to my third character for the campaign  =/


----------

